# --------------------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

---------------------------


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

You're better off taking the MSN than garlic since you'll get more sulfur out of the MSN. I've taken MSM before, many time and sometimes in an exaggerated doses. However, I never noticed and anti-anxiety effect. I do admit I was taking many other things at once so this could be a reason. I also feel that we are sulfur deficient..like with many other nutrients.

I did notice a change in my skin, hair, nails. I too used to suffer from unexplained joint pains which is the initial reason I took the msm. I think a combination of curcumin and msm took care of that. MSM acts as a chelating agent, by removing heavy metals from the body. I was reading some sites recently about MSM. I gave MSM to my brother and it raised his liver enzymes. When the MSM was stopped, his liver function went back to normal. I didn't see this effect on myself. I was trying to find a reason for this online. The best conclusion I came up with is that MSM increases something called phase 1 detoxification in the liver. This means the liver is working harder to rid your body of toxic substances. But I'm not really sure why the increase in liver enzymes. One positive effect of MSM is that is raises liver glutathione by 70%...or something like that. This is way cool.

Get more info here..

http://www.ei-resource.org/treatment-op ... pplements/


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

---------------------------


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Personally after having seen many similar threads and many who say those with autism, alzheimer, and other things that impact the brain are low in this or that I believe it's a collection of things. Perhaps these persons bodies are not absorbing or using various vitamins, minerals, and other nutrients properly and all of it together results in the mental disorders you see. Which then means taking 1 certain supplement is not going to cure or often even help most people. It will provide a temporary boost to those that are low until their bodies adjust. I'm thinking though that if we got together a collection of the supplements that have been proven (actual studies and blood test not first hand accounts) to be low in the brains or bodies of many people suffering different mental disorders we could come up with a mix that would help most people long term. Such a plan is still beyond me though. There are so many vitamins, minerals, hormones, chemicals, and other compounds out there not even the best nutritionists or doctors can keep them all straight and very little is still known about some. If we expended more effort into good research in the area of nutrition we might find the cures and preventatives for many of our deadly and serious diseases already exist.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

------------------------


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

www.acu-cell.com

awsome site! thanks for the link.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

from the above site

Mucus (excess): Low Vit A, low beta-carotene, low iodine, low thymus, low Vit C, high dairy intake.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I think we take too many vitamins as it is...and I don't think they've ever had a noticeable effect on anyone....minus documented deficiencies. So I'm my opinion, forget vitamins....

Most dollar brands are over the counter brands are no good anyways. In addition, I've read how multivitamins can also cause specific vitamin deficiencies because either they're not combined in the right ratio or that some vitamins compete for absorption with others...and this creates a deficiency.

Think about it.....

No one food taken at any moment in the day, will have the full spectrum of vitamins and minerals like say...centrum. Our bodies cannot handle such a load at once. Instead, we take it different nutrients at different parts of the day thus helping absorption. Is this making any sense? It's 2 AM here, guess I'm a little tired.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

---------------------------


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

You don't absorb all of a multivitamin at once. Ever taken b vitamins and then peed that bright yellow? It's cause you are only absorbing a very tiny bit of the vitamin supplement. It would actually be better if we broke up the supplements into tiny pieces and took them every few hours throughout the day. Our bodies only take in a certain percentage of every nutrient we eat and get rid of the rest. It would be great if we could get all our vitamins and minerals from just the meals we eat but frequently that's not possible. Often due to poor diets and sometimes due to health issues. At least some forms of SA probably are caused by a vitamin/mineral deficiency and it could be a health issue keeping the person from absorbing certain nutrients at the levels they need. In that case supplements would be very useful beyond just a good diet.

If your taking any vitamin supplement you should also be taking a multivitamin unless you eat one amazingly healthy diet and don't have any trouble absorbing the vitamins and minerals you eat. Most people's current diets are not sufficient to counter macrodosing. Vitamins and minerals interact. Taking a lot of one thing is not a good idea if you aren't taking more than the minimum recommended amount of other vitamins. You can actually cause yourself a deficiency by taking a lot of one vitamin/mineral even if you are taking in what is a normal amount of a vitamin/mineral it interacts with. Also you will often get more benefit out of your target nutrient if you take more of the supporting ones that help your body use it. It's really not a smart idea to macrodose 1 thing and not take anything else.

Personally I notice a _*huge*_ difference when taking a multivitamin supplement. I have experimented with many vitamins and minerals and swallowed a whole hell of a lot of pills. I used to have a bathroom counter covered in various vitamin supplements with over half being recommended by a nutritionist after a blood test showed deficiencies in several b vitamins and iron. I recently forgot to take a multivitamin for 3 days and my energy level and concentration tanked. I was driving home at the end of the day and I was so exhausted I just wanted to lay down in my vehicle and go to sleep and I ended up driving 10mins the wrong way cause I couldn't concentrate on the road. Back to taking a multivitamin and I feel fine. I get much more benefit from taking a multivitamin and then taking a more specific vitamin or mineral on top of it. Just taking a b vitamin or even a b complex has varied effects with some of them being bad if I don't combine a multivitamin with it. Same with iron, vit c, omegas, fat soluable vitamins like E, etc...

It is true different vitamin supplements will have different ratios. Taking a certain one all the time for an extended period of time could result in an improper balance. Rotating your vitamins especially brand is a good idea. It helps prevent taking too much of one thing and too little of another. Currently I have 2 multivitamins sitting on my desk and I switch them weekly. 1 is much higher in b vitamins and I actually don't take b vitamins while using that one and the other is centrum. I also switch b complex brands or formulas every time I get a new bottle. Which isn't recently because I haven't taken any in 2months. I found the benefits of taking an individual vitamin tend to only last a short time and then the negatives start so while I take my multivitamin daily I only take an individual vitamin for a month max and then take a break. Our bodies also get less efficient at using something if there is an excess of it. Psuedoscurvy isn't uncommon in people who take high doses of vit c and then stop their supplements. The body gets used to that high amount after long term use and you actually end up with a vit c deficiency when you go back to a normal vit c intake. Again macrodosing can be bad.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------------------


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Why isn't there a supplement that has every single vitamin and mineral we need? I need to try calcium+magnesium and sulfur supplements but I'm also taking multivitamin. I can't possibly take all of them, but I do feel I need more of all of them.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------------------------


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------------------


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

akstylish...

Unless it was recommended to you by a doctor or you have a documented deficiency, skip the multivitamin. It's just making your urine bright yellow.

Opt for a magnesium supplement and zinc. Buy these separately and don't take them at the same time. They may compete for absorption.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

How about zinc and copper? Can I take them at once?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------------------


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

--------------------------


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Then why are the manufacturers stupid enough to put calcium and zinc together in my supplement? 

Also, I went to Earth Fare today but couldn't find any sulfur supplement.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

for sulfur supplements..buy MSM. You can buy this online readily and it's very cheap.

"Then why are the manufacturers stupid enough to put calcium and zinc together in my supplement? "

They are not stupid. They don't care about you. They just want "in" on the business for money. I have this idea that I like to buy from companies that just make one or a few things. I want to believe this will mean their products will be of better quality.

Also, and I'm sorry I can't link the article, but I read that zinc and magnesium compete for absorption (not an antagonist effect). They just use the same transporter molecules to get in. So try and take them maybe 20 minutes apart. Best is one hour.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

proximo20,

What is your current supplement/medication regime?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

---------------------------


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Try a different form of magnesium as the "oxide" form is poorly absorbed..only 4% Try and go for Mag taurate. by cardiovascular research, or a glycinate form. You wont believe how good you'll feel.

Switch zinc to zinc gluconate. I've read this is better. "picolinate" is actually a form of chelation used by the pancreas to get rid of waste...such as excess chromiun.

About using digestive enzymes for meat, in one of the links you posted it talked of this. How people who are zinc deficient and copper toxic have difficulties digesting meat. Interesting.

I really want to do the hair analysis but I'm living outside the US right now. I will try and find a place here that does it. If not, I'm going home in 3 weeks...I'll do it there. But I think essential we all do this. If we have any underlying mineral imbalance, this will tell us.

Let's see..

I take

1350 mg magnesium taurate a day in 3 doses

Sometimes I'll take less taurate and use 400 mg magnesium glycinate at night to help me sleep

Or, I'll take a slow release version, mag. lactate ( I haven't had much success with this)

3 mg of boron with every mag dose to increase absorption. I actually feel the different and I've started to use less mag because of it. Also, my mind feels sharper on boron.

Zinc 30 mg with 2 mg copper everyother day. The formula came with the copper

1000 mg quercetin/rutin with 250 mg ascorbyl palmitate (fat soluble vit c) - I take both of these with a cup of unsweetened whole milk yogurt .

Every couple days I'll take either 500 mg tyrosine to increase Dopamine (works!) or tryptophan, 500 mg to raise serotonin (works too!) I don't like to take these everyday due to unknown fears.

Rhodiola rosea in the morning every couple of days.

I also have Taurine capsules I take every now and then.

B-complex every now and then..helps me study.

Really, the only thing I take regularly is the mag. If I take too many supplements at once for too long, this gets the down. I guess the fact I'm so dependent and stuff..also, sometimes it's hard to remember. Making and sticking to routines is difficult for me.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I just looked up ZMA, I did't know what it was...

Be careful with this stuff. Aspartate is ALWAYS bad for depressives. I don't know if you have depression, but just in case. Be careful.

http://george-eby-research.com/html/dep ... ml#caution

Also, isn't it best to just buy all these separately? I'm sure this company allegedly claims have the ingredients perfectly combined in a perfect proportion..bla.bla.bla..to boost testosterone....but I think you can recreate this by using standalone products.

In that same site it talks about the best types of magnesium and zinc to use. I think this is by the same guy that invented the zinc lozenges for the common cold.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

These are supplements I want to try....I copied this straight from my "pending list"

VITAMIN D

VIT A & D 25000 & 1000

BIOGAIA - a probiotic

GREEN TEA EXTRACT

LUTEOLIN

COLOSTRUM

TRACE MINERAL SUPPLEMENT or liquid minerals

COCONUT/PALM OIL

CELTIC SALT

another round of MSM, curcumin.

ALA

acetyl L-carnitine arginate

choline chloride

egg protein

muscle milk

ARbor county products. (they make their own pectin, bromelain, quercetin)

test vid D levels 25(OH)D

ellagic acid

have mercury fillings removed.and detoxify using MSM

Perform a hair analysis

add kelp to diet

Coffee enema and sauna to clean and detox.

There's more, just can't find it.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I don't know if this is just a placebo effect, but after two days of taking Mg+Ca I already feel better.  Well just a little but I can feel the difference.


----------



## reaching out (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I took a 50 mg zinc after breakfast today, I think it is making me sick.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

------------------


----------



## reaching out (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

thanks! I think I will try the MSM also. The Proactiv sulphur mask does amazing things for the outside of my skin so maybe it will help with that too.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

"as much sulfur as potassium is normally found in the body"

Wow...that's places sulfur top on my list.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-----------


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

------------------


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

i bought MSM and have been taking it for a month..along with my Zinc and probiotic pills. No noticeable effects yet..just a lil nausea.. Must say this post gave me a lil hope it would work.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

---------------------


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*



proximo20 said:


> NAC has been shown to reduce the symptoms of both schizophrenia and bipolar disorder in two placebo controlled trials (Berk et al., 2008)
> 
> From wikipedia.
> 
> ...


What's the link between glutathione and anxiety/depression?

You know I think you may be onto something here. I usually find that my mind feels clear after eating broccoli (infact, eating it right now) A quick google search lead to this:

"Broccoli is the highest sulfur bearing plant."
http://www.skincaredictionary.com/Broccoli_Sulfur.html


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

----------------


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Thanks for all the info. I'm definitely going to try it. I deal with a stuff nose a lot and have had sinus-related problems all my life.

I've been taking a Magnesium supplement for about a week now and notice a difference in my anxiety and well-being.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

To quote from your link:

"Part of the increase in lactic acid may well be due to a lack of reduced glutathione even though the decrease in this substance is *not great enough so that the difference can be held to be statistically significant*."

Ok, here's what I know about glutathione. It's a sulfur containing peptide found on the surface of RBCs. In the reduced form, it neutralizes free radicals and protects RBCs. If there is an abnormality here, then the RBCs would have reduced lifespans & maybe abnormal oxygen carrying capcity. 
RBCs produce lactate. They have no mitochondria, they have to rely on anaerobic respiration for energy needs and the end product of this kind of respiration is lactic acid. I wonder if 
reduced glutathione levels -> abnormal RBCs -> abnormal lactate levels. Anyway, this is purely a guess.

Also, the document you linked connects reduced glutathione levels to schizophrenia not anxiety/depression.



proximo20 said:


> Glutathione is one of the main antioxidants of our bodies. I also wrote Carnosine forum that *glutathione deficiency might be causing less phosphatidylcholine synthesis.*


I never knew about this.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

--------------


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

^ You should get in touch with OKdOut from these forums. He has some interesting stuff on lactic acid & mood disorders.

The link you gave doesn't work btw.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

---------------


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

----------------


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Random google search gives this:

Vitamin C elevates red blood cell glutathione in healthy adults

http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/58/1/103

Thanks for the links. I will have to read this thread from the begininng but at a later time, I am off to bed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Here is a link on some deficiencies that can cause anxiety:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... i_n6212939

again, with magnesium here. I'm finding that A LOT with depression and anxiety problems. Like I've said, I have noticed a significant difference since taking that and am looking into other supplements as well.

I find the part about niacinamide (vitamin B3) interesting as well. I just checked and it isn't in my multivitamin. May be something else worth looking into.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------------


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*



proximo20 said:


> I am sorry the only thingt remember about that blood type B's is that they are good at making money


Well I'm an abject Type B failure then. :lol I bring shame to the tribe.

Maybe I am eating too much chicken (chicken is banned for us Type Bs - which is a tough break).


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*



proximo20 said:


> Recently I am also using R-ALA, which is another sulfur supplement.


By "R-ALA" - do you mean R-alpha lipoic acid? I recently bought some of this - I know it's a powerful antioxidant, but I didn't know (or I forgot the info as soon as I read it, which I'm prone to do) that it raised sulfur levels.

I bought it because of all the good things it supposedly does for the brain and the liver (among other things). I've been suffering from a lot of cognitive problems - such as a steep decline in articulateness (like you), and I'm wondering if free-radical damage to my brain may have something to do with this. There also might be a lot of "junk" (drug residue, heavy metals, excess hormones etc.) accumulated in my brain that needs to get out. There is just no telling how much damage has been done to my brain by acute anxiety disorders, depression, and medications.

I also have plans to try acetyl-l-carnitine and/or a choline source (such as lechitn granules) - because these supposedly raise acetylcholine levels and help with mental/cellular energy. But I'm trying to hold off on these until after I try "cleanses" (maybe doing a colon, liver/gallbladder, & a parasite cleanse may alleviate some of the "issues" I've been dealing with).


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

--------------


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-

-


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

----------------------


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Glad it helps you be more articulate and outgoing.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------


----------



## Batman2k7 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

MSM is helping my skin definitely and this allows me to be more open with others as my pores are more open. I had very tight dry skin and I felt as though I would just guard myself from people.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-------------


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

>>short term memory problems or foggy mind, joint pains

Some of your symptoms suggest Candida. 
Can you list all your symptoms?

btw, Garlic is an anti fungal, but it also heats the body up a bit. So you have to balance it something to cool the body
I have been taking fresh crushed cloves everyday to kill the yeast from candida.

If possible take fresh crushed garlic mixed with some yogurt first thing in the morning.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
English: Garlic

Energetics: All except sour; pungent-hot-pungent 
Systems: Circulatory, digestive, nervous, reproductive, respiratory

Action: Alterative, anthelmintic, antiparasitic, antispasmodic, aphrodisiac, carminative, disinfectant, expectorant, 
rejuvenative, stimulant

Uses: Arteriosclerosis, asthma, blood and lymph cleanser ; nerve and bone tissue, cholesterol, colds, colic,convulsions, cough, detoxifier, ear problems (ex-ternal use), edema, flu, gas, heart disease, hemorrhoids, hypertension, hysteria, impotence, indigestion, lung/bronchial antiseptic and antispasmodic, memory, paralysis, rheumatism, skin diseases, T.B., tremor, tumors, worms (round).

Precautions: Hyperacidity, toxic blood heat, excess Heat, cause mental dullness, 
Preparation: Juice, infusion (don't boil), powder, medicated oil.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

--------------


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I had fatigue, foggy head & memory issues along with SAD for a long time. (>10yrs)

These symptoms became worse when I had sugar, cheese. Slowly the food list grew bigger. 
(wheat, Rice, Sugar, Diary, Alcohol etc),

- does Sugar affect you anyway?

Now when I eat food that I am allergic to, the SAD & Fatigue increase. So basically I have been off sugar for the last 3 yrs. I cut off fruit recently. I eat only veggies & nuts for now. When I am this diet my body doesn't complain.

There is a simple test for candida which can be done with a cup of water first thing in the morning.
http://www.adhdrelief.com/CandidaTest.html

- If you have Candida then Sugar, Carbs will be major issue. Basically Yeast in the large intestine, thrives on likes sugar. Converts it into Alcohol. So most of the symptoms will be like a hangover. Basically Fatigue, foggy head.

Now, I went to a lot of doc's with this laundry list of symptoms in the US, and they had no clue, but it doesn't stop them from treating you. So for while I was treated for sinusitis, then given injections for allergies, one doc even suggested getting some sinus operation done. One thing I learned, from all this, is that drug companies use Doc's to sell their drugs and about 99% Doc's are just in it to make money, they really don't care about your condition.
The whole system exists to make profit/money. If a cure is found and it doesn't make money then guess what happens to it. So i gravitated towards Alternative medicine, I looked at Chinese medicine and currently following Ayurveda/Yoga.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I will try that test tomorrow but what I ment from foggy mind is not something like hangover. I can study math or read a difficult book but when I need to talk to someone I can not find a topic.

I usually think and imagine but do not notice things. I mean I am not very alert. My face and expression usually look like the Al pacino picture above.

It is like I have too much analytical skills but don't have any social skills.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

good link on the Candida test. This is also something I've been wondering about. One doctor had a theory about cancer. He cancer was caused by candida. So when a cancer metastasized, it was really the candida that spread. The "cancer" that soon developed, meaning cells that grew out of control, was a way for the body to control candida. Interesting. I will do this test tomorrow.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I read about diatomaceous earth, food grade, as a simple cure for candida overgrowth. Google it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I did the candida test this morning on an empty stomach as indicated. Surprisingly, I am positive for candida. ****. That explains a lot!!!

Anyone else???


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

-----------------


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I've been wondering if there is a candida -connection to my symptoms of mental fog and fatigue/depression for at least a year now. Tried probiotics and garlic, but never at the same time. Will try them at the same time soon.

I have bad reactions to sugar, caffeine and alcohol, all ends up making me feel 100 times worse.

I have been limiting my sugar lately but sometimes the craving come on very strong.

I do think there is a link here, for some of us. :yes


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I also believe there is a link. I think we're on to something here. There are other Tx's you can try besides garlic and probiotic. I've been taking a strong (and expensive) probiotic for sometime now. I also cut added sugars and high fructose corn syrup years ago (although I indulge in the occasional cake here and there). So I assumed I should have been candida free. I guess not. I am hopeful about this. I hope this is the final mistery I've been waiting to solve.

I'm treating it with a combination of black radish extract (which contains indole-3-carbinol), MSM, food grade diatomaceous earth and coconut oil. We'll see what happens..

In the meanwhile, read here

http://george-eby-research.com/html/dep ... nticandida


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I search the forum..I think this calls for a Candida thread! Anyone?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Yeah, go for it!

btw, I'm reading up on the link you just posted. Thanks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

"I have identified a large number of health conditions that prevent or reduce the absorption of magnesium from the diet. One of the most frequent, I am convinced, is overgrowth of Candida Albicans in the digestive tract, intestines."

Wow! That really caught my eye. Magnesium deficiencies can cause anxiety/panic disorders (from what I've read) No ****!

I've been feeling that I'm not absorbing nutrients right for a long time now. I can *feel * the deficiency affecting my mind and body although I take supplements. I don't feel as though my problems are caused by depression (as docs like to jump to right away). I think I know my own body a bit better than someone else does.

Like I said, I've been feeling for some time its my mind/body not absorbing things properly. :yes


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Beggiatoa, is that you in the avatar?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*



X33 said:


> Beggiatoa, is that you in the avatar?


Yes it is...I guess I got it working! lol


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Neato, are you are a surgeon?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

No, just a lowly student.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Chemistry? Laboratory?

What brand of probiotics were/are you using? You said you didn't like it, right?

I've been using Renew Life Ultimate Flora. I haven't taken it in a while though, I need to buy more.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

There's nothing lowly about being a student. You sound smart in your posts.

Coconutholder, I like your sig. and your avatar, I am very much into space stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*



X33 said:


> There's nothing lowly about being a student. You sound smart in your posts.
> 
> Coconutholder, I like your sig. and your avatar, I am very much into space stuff.


I agree with you about Beggiota. :yes

And thanks for the compliments on my sig and avatar. I love space stuff too. Pictures of galaxies, star clusters, black holes, nebulas .....everything, its so awesome, it all fascinates me. :yes

Check this out:










*On its 100,000th orbit of planet Earth, the Hubble Space Telescope peered into a small portion of the Tarantula Nebula near the star cluster NGC 2074, unveiling its stellar nursery. The region is a firestorm of raw stellar creation, triggered perhaps by a nearby supernova.

The image reveals dramatic ridges and valleys of dust, serpent-headed "pillars of creation," and gaseous filaments glowing fiercely under torrential ultraviolet radiation. The region is on the edge of a dark molecular cloud that is an incubator for the birth of new stars.*

Here is an awesome infrared pic of the galaxy Adromeda:










*Sorry for hijacking this thread*


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

I love these CH! Have you heard of microsofts world wide telescope?

http://www.worldwidetelescope.org/


----------



## johnwithsad (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

Okay, I ordered some MSM 500mg tabs and received them yesterday in the mail.

I decided to order these as my symptoms of SA seem very similar to what proximo has (serious face, unapproachable) and he is having good results with these.

Well, I've taken two so far today (about 4 hours apart) and I have to say there is something to this supplement.

It's hard to describe as I don't believe that it has completely cured me but even using it for one day I feel a lot of energy and I can just feel that my face doesn't feel or look as blank as it usually does.

Of course this is my first day of using it and I probably won't use it every day if I don't need it but I'm happy to say so far so good with MSM! Thanks for all of the useful info on this board!!

I also ordered citrus biflavinoids and may order magnesium and zinc supplements.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

--------------


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Are we just sulfur deficient?*

That's great! Definitely try the zinc as well and the magnesium, it will further relax you. Also, consider silica.


----------

